# Mindfulness resources and therapy



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi all

Can you recommend some good mindfulness resources or therapy styles? I already use it but with BPD its apprently a very good addition so I would like to learn some more.

Any recommendations of books, resources and therapy styles?

Maslow? Ardrum?

Thankies


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

"the miracle of mindfulness" by Thích Nh?t H?nh


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Ohh thankies! I already have that one ... I must finish it!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

aries said:


> "the miracle of mindfulness" by Thích Nh?t H?nh


:yes


----------



## the new me (Jun 12, 2008)

I just started doing a guided mindfulness meditation series by Jon Kabat-Zinn. I've only done it a couple of times so far but it seems very calming. He has written a number of books as well and I think at least one of them is specific to anxiety.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi thanks new me, I will look that one up, having it guided is really good for me.

I also found this

http://www.audiodharma.org/talks-gil.html

Lots of free stuff :yes :yay


----------

